# android integration, phone = deck? could it be?



## eviling

with many versions of android now out, windows 8 now , windows 8 phones. we all now have an IOS, android or windows OS In our very pockets almost every single one of us. lets take a simple concept. you have a screen hooked up to a port for your phone. you plug your phone in, it turns it into a big screen, this port also transfers audio. you can now build a deck out of your phone. 

I spoke about this possability awhile back in the forum, and now i've found some things that make this very possible. 

origonal article ---
Mp3car.com: Providing the latest news on in-car entertainment, and a community to connect people.











What is it?

The CustomGadz X2 Module meshes the smartphone to the car PC, allowing for user-friendly control of an Android-powered car PC through a larger touchscreen monitor.

The Verdict:

The CustomGadz X2 Module is the ultimate way to make your smartphone your everyday car PC. Simply plugging in an HDMI cable from your phone to a monitor transforms your vehicle into an Android-powered experience.



Description:

The world of do-it-yourself in-car entertainment has recently seen a paradigm shift. The days of finding a space for a typical mITX motherboard and power supply are seemingly being phased out. Instead, more and more individuals are creating ways to install different forms of low cost, power sipping computing solutions. The most popular of these options going into automobiles these days are the Android powered tablet displays. The benefit of an entertainment setup such as this is easy to see at the surface. You get an instantly-on operating environment that is tailored specifically for touch screen usage. Most of the worries of destroying car batteries are a thing of the past, and a tablet device of any quality is going to have a display which is capable of viewing in all levels of sunlight.

The challenge when dealing with this form of car PC is installation, particularly for a person who has already dipped into a car PC installation in the past. The very nature of a sleek, slim mobile device which essentially does it all can be quite the chore to wedge into a modern automobile console. Every tablet comes in its own shape and size, making a car friendly docking solution somewhat unachievable. So with these issues raised, what solution does an individual have when craving Android but cringing at the thought of taking an expensive tablet and hacking away to make it work in a dash?










Enter the CustomGadz X2 Module. Based closely on the Mimics iPhone module, the X2 eases installation hassles by allowing Android control through dash-friendly 7” touchscreen display. The brain of an X2 operated car PC is your HDMI-capable smartphone. Once configured, the X2 Android module allows users to control their smartphone from a dash installed touchscreen. The X2 plugs into the touchscreen ribbon cable found in the screen housing, and uses Bluetooth technology to translate those presses to the smartphone. With X2 module installed, having a car PC is as simple as plugging the HDMI cable from your smartphone to your touchscreen monitor.










The X2 is essentially the link that allows users to experience the same friendly user interface whether in or out of the vehicle. Other obvious benefits are the available mobile data connection, and the amazing capabilities of built-in Android applications. Users get Google music, navigation, and voice control. These are applications that car PC users have been searching long and hard for when installing Windows-based solutions. Users also get a system that is entirely portable, and easily powered, as the X2 only requires a 5v signal and your Android can be powered with an everyday automotive charge cable.










As one can imagine, the many flavors of Android demands some configuration before the X2 becomes a perfect option. Quite honestly, configuration was somewhat confusing, especially having tested on the base X2 module with the adapter for my 4-wire Lilliput touchscreen. Essentially, configuration requires connecting the device to a PC running custom terminal program. Users must also connect an external button and LED light (neither are included with the base X2 package) and enter button presses to correspond to the commands the application dictates. Once configured, the X2 module must then be calibrated through the combination of a downloadable Android app and another combination of button presses and led flashes. While a tad bit tedious, the entire process is well documented in the installation manual.










The other obvious drawback to the current version of the X2 Android device is the compatibility is limited in both touchscreen monitors and Android smartphones. Be sure to check the device compatibility list before purchasing. Ultimately, the X2 Android device allows a new group of car PC user, those who don't want to fabricate and destroy dashboards to achieve all the things a car PC can be.

The Positive:

•	Allows instant control of your smartphone through a larger display
•	Instant control response, no delay after presses
•	Auto-power on/off
•	Touchscreen presses are mirrored from both touchscreen and smartphone
•	Included software walks you through touchscreen calibration
•	Easy to power


The Negative:

•	Configuration and calibration are a chore
•	Limited compatibility with Android smartphones
•	Multi-Touch capabilities of android aren't available on most touchscreen monitors
•	Base module does not include required adapters and add-ons

The Verdict:

The CustomGadz X2 Module is the ultimate way to make your smartphone your everyday car PC. Simply plugging in an HDMI cable from your phone to a monitor transforms your vehicle into an Android-powered experience.

For more on the process of calibrating the X2 module with your touchscreen check out this video.







this tech isn't advanced in fact, it's already in the market elsewhere. 

ASUS - Mobile- ASUS PadFone 2


















basicly, it's a transport between your phone, the screen and the audio feeds.


----------



## asawendo

*Re: android intergratio, phone = deck? could it be?*

This is very interesting....since I'm using Android Head Unit that has lots of features. Maybe in 2-3 years we could see this convergence as a standard in Car Audio Head Unit. Thx


----------



## Yankeesound

*Re: android intergratio, phone = deck? could it be?*

Interesting but I do believe in the very near future the big players PIoneer, Alpine and Kenwood will have android capable units. At least i hope so, i mean lots of money to be made here. Eventually the other big players will do this and hopefully we can plug our phones into so it can simulate the screen

they will see it check it out below. Afterwatching the videos below, there is definitely some lag between screens

http://youtu.be/qEFJ1LzEgJ0

http://youtu.be/fjz08DgQmb4


----------



## eviling

*Re: android intergratio, phone = deck? could it be?*

i doubt they'll be running andorid for another 6. the car market is really behind, unless something happens to mesh the two worlds faster. i beleive trinkets like these are gonna lead to full android deck.


----------



## Yankeesound

*Re: android intergratio, phone = deck? could it be?*



eviling said:


> i doubt they'll be running andorid for another 6. the car market is really behind, unless something happens to mesh the two worlds faster. i beleive trinkets like these are gonna lead to full android deck.



Agreed with the above, but I think it may be sooner, (well positive thinking no? lol)

I am a big fan of android, and the first full feature deck with it I am all in, lol. Kenwood has apps for Android that makes using their headunits easier. So i do believe they at the very least will be working on someting. Why offer the android app unless they saw a market for it. (KENWOOD Music Control | Kenwood) 


Pioneer has app radio, but kenwoods offer more functions. Android Compatibility | Pioneer Electronics USA

While this is just for music I do see them atleast expanding on this.

Thoughts?


----------



## takeabao

AppRadio 2 + ARLiberator + rooted phone w/ HDMI (I have a Droid Razr MAXX) is pretty much the best you can right now short of a tablet glassed into your dash. It is 100% full Android functionality -- my steering wheel controls work with Google Play Music for example -- and it uses the deck's GPS antenna (Google Now/Navigation in your dash is a *game-changer*!!!). I have unlimited data, so I regularly stream SoundCloud, YouTube, Netflix via 4G (kids LOVE this) when I'm driving. I can say -- for me personally -- it works VERY well. It outputs to a Bit.Ten that processes 2-way active + sub.

Mine:








(no, I don't surf facebook when I'm driving lol...)

Go on YouTube and check out some of the videos of an AppRadio2 with ARLiberator in action...

*EDIT
Here ya go: Arliberator - YouTube*


----------



## Yankeesound

takeabao said:


> AppRadio 2 + ARLiberator + rooted phone w/ HDMI (I have a Droid Razr MAXX) is pretty much the best you can right now short of a tablet glassed into your dash. It is 100% full Android functionality -- my steering wheel controls work with Google Play Music for example -- and it uses the deck's GPS antenna (Google Now/Navigation in your dash is a *game-changer*!!!). I have unlimited data, so I regularly stream SoundCloud, YouTube, Netflix via 4G (kids LOVE this) when I'm driving. I can say -- for me personally -- it works VERY well. It outputs to a Bit.Ten that processes 2-way active + sub.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no, I don't surf facebook when I'm driving lol...)
> 
> Go on YouTube and check out some of the videos of an AppRadio2 with ARLiberator in action...
> 
> *EDIT
> Here ya go: Arliberator - YouTube*




Thats actually pretty cool, I mean you basically carry a mini pc in your pocket. My only question is that I have the S3, and couldnt i just use the MHL adapter i have to any nav radio with a USB (with converter of course) Or do I still need that app. 

Very nice though


----------



## eviling

why the **** did this thread sit quiet for like 2 months THAN all the sudden everybody wants to notice me 

that pioneer interests me, got a video? iw anna see that UI. is it a pioneer hybrid UI that intergrates android?


for tablets, i'm still a FIRM stander on that asus tablet and phone combo. that would make a sick deck..just plug in your phone. wire up an external mic with a little modding, prolly could even be done through the main harnessif you find out what 2 wires would be the mic..idk if they'd pass through that or not prolly not now that i think about it :\ still would be a great idea


----------



## Yankeesound

eviling said:


> why the **** did this thread sit quiet for like 2 months THAN all the sudden everybody wants to notice me
> 
> that pioneer interests me, got a video? iw anna see that UI. is it a pioneer hybrid UI that intergrates android?


Haha, that does suck. I am pretty sure you did a hell of a lot of work finding out the information you posted. I rarely comment on post, but when it does interest me i chime in, look at my user join date and my post count, lol

If you click on the video and watch it, there are other videos you can click on, however I am not sure if those videos will give you what you need. Also, on a nother video the ARL app cost 30bucks, lol but hey for what it does. Gotta do it i guess.


----------



## eviling

Yankeesound said:


> Haha, that does suck. I am pretty sure you did a hell of a lot of work finding out the information you posted. I rarely comment on post, but when it does interest me i chime in, look at my user join date and my post count, lol
> 
> If you click on the video and watch it, there are other videos you can click on, however I am not sure if those videos will give you what you need. Also, on a nother video the ARL app cost 30bucks, lol but hey for what it does. Gotta do it i guess.


: \ it is a copy paste haha, well a bunch of it. its an article i found on mp3car.com they do a bi-monthley or monthley review of gadgets. this was one of their pieces  i just found it an interested find.


----------



## Yankeesound

To honest, i think the Car PC thing was big years ago, before smart phones/tablets are so prevelant and easily accessible. I mean who has space for a tower and all those wires, lol. With the technology in our pockets expanding with leaps and bounds, it is a matter of time until it makes it into the car. This is the digital age, it can only go up from here.


----------



## takeabao

eviling said:


> why the **** did this thread sit quiet for like 2 months THAN all the sudden everybody wants to notice me
> 
> that pioneer interests me, got a video? iw anna see that UI. is it a pioneer hybrid UI that intergrates android?
> 
> 
> for tablets, i'm still a FIRM stander on that asus tablet and phone combo. that would make a sick deck..just plug in your phone. wire up an external mic with a little modding, prolly could even be done through the main harnessif you find out what 2 wires would be the mic..idk if they'd pass through that or not prolly not now that i think about it :\ still would be a great idea


No. It has nothing to do with Pioneer other than utilizing it's "Advanced App Mode" support for Android. Beyond that, my phone does everything (except GPS antenna, which like I said, is bypassed in favor of the Pioneer's).

It's 100% Android OS. 

I will try my best to shoot some video this week and give a run-down of features for the DIYMA crowd -- I just need to find another phone or camera to shoot it with -- while I'm using my phone connected to the AppRadio.

The ARLiberator app is $30 but it *MORE THAN PAYS FOR ITSELF* once you consider the Pandora's box of functionality it enables. I will never, *ever* *EVER* go back to using some sh!tty built-in double-din's navigation -- Google Maps is unrivaled (just ask Apple LOL).

Also, for those on the fence because they play DVD's -- ask yourself "When was the the last time _ watched a DVD?" 

(All the kids have tablets anyways, which stream Netflix & Youtube; and if Mom overrules and wants to make everyone watching something during a road-trip, the AppRadio allows for that)_


----------



## Yankeesound

This is good stuff


----------



## eviling

takeabao said:


> No. It has nothing to do with Pioneer other than utilizing it's "Advanced App Mode" support for Android. Beyond that, my phone does everything (except GPS antenna, which like I said, is bypassed in favor of the Pioneer's).
> 
> It's 100% Android OS.
> 
> I will try my best to shoot some video this week and give a run-down of features for the DIYMA crowd -- I just need to find another phone or camera to shoot it with -- while I'm using my phone connected to the AppRadio.
> 
> The ARLiberator app is $30 but it *MORE THAN PAYS FOR ITSELF* once you consider the Pandora's box of functionality it enables. I will never, *ever* *EVER* go back to using some sh!tty built-in double-din's navigation -- Google Maps is unrivaled (just ask Apple LOL).
> 
> Also, for those on the fence because they play DVD's -- ask yourself "When was the the last time _ watched a DVD?"
> 
> (All the kids have tablets anyways, which stream Netflix & Youtube; and if Mom overrules and wants to make everyone watching something during a road-trip, the AppRadio allows for that)_


_

30$ is pretty fair considering they stand alone in that nitch and it is an extremley needed nitch. 

i'm surprised this one missed me...must of been a soft launch lol_


----------



## Ultimateherts

And what about EQ functions... Time Alignment, 30 bands ETC?


----------



## takeabao

Ultimateherts said:


> And what about EQ functions... Time Alignment, 30 bands ETC?


I have a Bit.Ten that does all that.

The AppRadio 2 only has two pairs of fade-able 2V ouputs (Front + Rear/Sub). I have the 2 front channels >> AUX-IN on the Bit.Ten. Any other processor will work. I reckon an MS-8 would be really cool if your car could maximize the upside of Logic-7, or even a pair of miniDSP's?

By the way, since we're on the topic of Android/apps, this spectrum analyzer app is pretty incredible: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electronchaos.SpeedySpectrumAnalyzer&hl=en

Well worth the $5 or $6. I played every test tone I could between 40 Hz and 20,000 Hz through my system, and this app picked it up accurately within +/- 0-3% every single time (using the built-in mics on both my phone and a Nexus 7 tablet). Great tool for tuning (rendered my RTA useless to be honest). I'll make a video of this too in the coming week.


----------



## Ultimateherts

takeabao said:


> I have a Bit.Ten that does all that.
> 
> The AppRadio 2 only has two pairs of fade-able 2V ouputs (Front + Rear/Sub). I have the 2 front channels >> AUX-IN on the Bit.Ten. Any other processor will work. I reckon an MS-8 would be really cool if your car could maximize the upside of Logic-7, or even a pair of miniDSP's?
> 
> By the way, since we're on the topic of Android/apps, this spectrum analyzer app is pretty incredible: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electronchaos.SpeedySpectrumAnalyzer&hl=en
> 
> Well worth the $5 or $6. I played every test tone I could between 40 Hz and 20,000 Hz through my system, and this app picked it up accurately within +/- 0-3% every single time (using the built-in mics on both my phone and a Nexus 7 tablet). Great tool for tuning (rendered my RTA useless to be honest). I'll make a video of this too in the coming week.


So basically a car PC would be cheaper and might have better SQ because you can't do everything with just an Android phone. I do admit down the road Android will be the way to go. But for now as far as tuning options and expandability goes the car PC wins in my eyes!


----------



## eviling

Ultimateherts said:


> So basically a car PC would be cheaper and might have better SQ because you can't do everything with just an Android phone. I do admit down the road Android will be the way to go. But for now as far as tuning options and expandability goes the car PC wins in my eyes!


You're thinking to linier friend. A carluter is technivaly a all in one solution but in many cases many simply run an external processor anyways like a 701 or a ms8 bit10 is also a common happenhbg among the carputer. 


In this thought we are replacing endless useless script programmed into windows that we will never use. But now this dynamic has once again flipped kn its ass now with windows 8 a completely touchscreen viable full os that runs light and still stable and snappy even with lower power than windows 7 liked. Even on screens Down to 7 inches. I forsee some stride in the carouter frontier. I mean even in the 2 years I've been following the carputer culture and before. That gaming so I mean this stuff isn't hard for me to grasp at all 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eviling

takeabao said:


> I have a Bit.Ten that does all that.
> 
> The AppRadio 2 only has two pairs of fade-able 2V ouputs (Front + Rear/Sub). I have the 2 front channels >> AUX-IN on the Bit.Ten. Any other processor will work. I reckon an MS-8 would be really cool if your car could maximize the upside of Logic-7, or even a pair of miniDSP's?
> 
> By the way, since we're on the topic of Android/apps, this spectrum analyzer app is pretty incredible: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electronchaos.SpeedySpectrumAnalyzer&hl=en
> 
> Well worth the $5 or $6. I played every test tone I could between 40 Hz and 20,000 Hz through my system, and this app picked it up accurately within +/- 0-3% every single time (using the built-in mics on both my phone and a Nexus 7 tablet). Great tool for tuning (rendered my RTA useless to be honest). I'll make a video of this too in the coming week.


3% can be a large margin when you're bringing things in. but yeah people have talked about these I believe. i read something about a phone app last year, it was far werse than 3% off though if i recall. so m aybe this ones should be talked about a bit more, that'd be fine to bring up in the tech. question forum or general even.


----------



## Ultimateherts

eviling said:


> You're thinking to linier friend. A carluter is technivaly a all in one solution but in many cases many simply run an external processor anyways like a 701 or a ms8 bit10 is also a common happenhbg among the carputer.
> 
> 
> In this thought we are replacing endless useless script programmed into windows that we will never use. But now this dynamic has once again flipped kn its ass now with windows 8 a completely touchscreen viable full os that runs light and still stable and snappy even with lower power than windows 7 liked. Even on screens Down to 7 inches. I forsee some stride in the carouter frontier. I mean even in the 2 years I've been following the carputer culture and before. That gaming so I mean this stuff isn't hard for me to grasp at all
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


See my thought KISS. I mean why run multiple devices and possibly lower SQ when you can run an all in one solution? All you need to do is run RCA's from the PC to the amps that's it.


----------



## quietfly

good stuff


----------



## takeabao

Ultimateherts said:


> So basically a car PC would be cheaper and might have better SQ because you can't do everything with just an Android phone. I do admit down the road Android will be the way to go. But for now as far as tuning options and expandability goes the car PC wins in my eyes!


I have had a CarPC in the past, and I respectfully disagree on both the "cheaper" and "better SQ" front.

If you can integrate a CarPC + touchscreen monitor, with your steering wheel controls, cold-boot instantaneously, and have tuning capabilities beyond the Audison / Mosconi / Helix software (which runs on Windows lol), *for under $600* (because that's what my setup cost me new), then please do and post a build-log!


----------



## Yankeesound

Someone really loves the car puter LOL


----------



## Ultimateherts

Since you wanted new it would be a littlw tougher, but can be done. When it comes to Carputer you don't need a top of line CPU! The most expesive single piece of hardware would be the screen which can be had for $150-$250 for a 7"

*Tiger DIrect:*
GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard 
AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU 
Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle
-------------------------------------------------------
$99

GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard and AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU and Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle at TigerDirect.com

*New Egg:*
AMD A4-3400 Dual-Core
MSI A55M-P33 FM1 A55 Motherboard, G.Skill DDR3 4GB Memory
Seagate 500GB HDD Upgrade Kit
------------------------------------------------------------
$157.99

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## eviling

Ultimateherts said:


> Since you wanted new it would be a littlw tougher, but can be done. When it comes to Carputer you don't need a top of line CPU! The most expesive single piece of hardware would be the screen which can be had for $150-$250 for a 7"
> 
> *Tiger DIrect:*
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard
> AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU
> Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle
> -------------------------------------------------------
> $99
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard and AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU and Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle at TigerDirect.com
> 
> *New Egg:*
> AMD A4-3400 Dual-Core
> MSI A55M-P33 FM1 A55 Motherboard, G.Skill DDR3 4GB Memory
> Seagate 500GB HDD Upgrade Kit
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> $157.99
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


I did one for 659 parts single 120 gb SSD and a 2.5 tb HDD with quad core AMD apu not CPU. It's their new line. Was more than but still new concept..gpu on CPU chip. It was surprisenly very good. And was able to do it under 250 watts well long as you don't run everything out at once lol which I never would of. I gave up on it though meh. Should of waited for windows 8 lol o was gonna run centrafuse.on top of windows 7 well no I shpudlbt say that I've had this all in ky car once lol but never went anywhere :/ meh. Ended up selling it now I'm looking ay a Jlnew ride anyways that locked me down to into the car.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orion525iT

Ultimateherts said:


> Since you wanted new it would be a littlw tougher, but can be done. When it comes to Carputer you don't need a top of line CPU! The most expesive single piece of hardware would be the screen which can be had for $150-$250 for a 7"
> 
> *Tiger DIrect:*
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard
> AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU
> Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle
> -------------------------------------------------------
> $99
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard and AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU and Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle at TigerDirect.com
> 
> *New Egg:*
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Funny thing, I had just about a year and a half ago started to put together an AMD apu based system. Got to the point where all I needed was a monitor and a power supply. Wanted to go with win8 os, but then got frustrated by the minimum resolution requirements. None of the affordable touchscreens have enough resolution. The touchscreens that do have enough resolution are very large and very, very expensive, dont support multi-touch and most are not sunlight readable.
> 
> Fast forward to today. I picked up a Samsung Note II as a replacement phone for my 2.5 year old My Touch Slide. Quad-core, 5.5" sunlight readable IPS display, 64gig expansion slot, gps, phone, wifi, bluetooth, Andriod OS. Its a phone, its a tablet, its one device to rule them all! Best thing is that the quad-core Exynos processor plays friendly with many, many very nice and relatively inexpensive DACs. Many of these usb DACs offered today have sq that competes with DACs that cost thousands just 2-3 years ago.
> 
> The technology in both smartphone / tablet market and usb DACs are moving at a phenomenonal pace. My current solution is Note II + ODAC (99$ for diy no case style) + amp. Absolutely stunning sq, simple, very affordable.
> 
> It will only get better from here. Head units are DEAD!


----------



## Ultimateherts

Orion525iT said:


> Ultimateherts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you wanted new it would be a littlw tougher, but can be done. When it comes to Carputer you don't need a top of line CPU! The most expesive single piece of hardware would be the screen which can be had for $150-$250 for a 7"
> 
> *Tiger DIrect:*
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard
> AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU
> Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle
> -------------------------------------------------------
> $99
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 AMD A Series Motherboard and AMD A4-Series A4-3400 APU and Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM Bundle at TigerDirect.com
> 
> *New Egg:*
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Funny thing, I had just about a year and a half ago started to put together an AMD apu based system. Got to the point where all I needed was a monitor and a power supply. Wanted to go with win8 os, but then got frustrated by the minimum resolution requirements. None of the affordable touchscreens have enough resolution. The touchscreens that do have enough resolution are very large and very, very expensive, dont support multi-touch and most are not sunlight readable.
> 
> Fast forward to today. I picked up a Samsung Note II as a replacement phone for my 2.5 year old My Touch Slide. Quad-core, 5.5" sunlight readable IPS display, 64gig expansion slot, gps, phone, wifi, bluetooth, Andriod OS. Its a phone, its a tablet, its one device to rule them all! Best thing is that the quad-core Exynos processor plays friendly with many, many very nice and relatively inexpensive DACs. Many of these usb DACs offered today have sq that competes with DACs that cost thousands just 2-3 years ago.
> 
> The technology in both smartphone / tablet market and usb DACs are moving at a phenomenonal pace. My current solution is Note II + ODAC (99$ for diy no case style) + amp. Absolutely stunning sq, simple, very affordable.
> 
> It will only get better from here. Head units are DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not I would still recommend Windows XP because what you want to look at are VST plugins. Xp is stable, does not need a whole lot to get it running, and has many years of experience. The amount of good software trhat XP has under it's belt far outwieghs what ever the latest flavor of the month is.
Click to expand...


----------



## eviling

Ultimateherts said:


> Orion525iT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not I would still recommend Windows XP because what you want to look at are VST plugins. Xp is stable, does not need a whole lot to get it running, and has many years of experience. The amount of good software trhat XP has under it's belt far outwieghs what ever the latest flavor of the month is.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8 runs pretty light and not completely stable.yet but It runs on a dual core 1.8 GHz atom processor on my tablet. the New atoms their quite more powerful from what I understand 2gb plenty of ram. Simple setup faster boot or the ability to never **** down the kernal and have it boot instantly with your car. I wouldbt touch a legacy os like xp anymore it was great but legacy is legacy.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Ultimateherts

In this economy Windows XP will be supported a lot longer!!! A lot of businesses still run it every day!!!


----------



## spl152db

Ultimateherts said:


> In this economy Windows XP will be supported a lot longer!!! A lot of businesses still run it every day!!!


And we're moving to windows 7 right now once all the other software is able to work with it. once microsoft says "**** on you and your support" to XP (which they've done) people move off of it. plain and simple. 3.1 was a great OS too, but its EOL doomed it to never stay. That's why they do it. To move things forward.


----------



## Ultimateherts

spl152db said:


> And we're moving to windows 7 right now once all the other software is able to work with it. once microsoft says "**** on you and your support" to XP (which they've done) people move off of it. plain and simple. 3.1 was a great OS too, but its EOL doomed it to never stay. That's why they do it. To move things forward.


The cost though to move forward is too much for a lot of businesses in this economy and also not all the programs are compatible with Windows 7. Even if you run them under XP compatibiltiy mode!!! Microsoft has been saying for a few years now that they were going to stop support for Windows XP, but have had to keep moving the date futher and further back due to the amount of businesses that still rely on it. Also if there is money to be still made on something and everyone if happy with the performance they will continue to offer support. Basic meaning of supply and demmand.


----------



## bbfoto

If you're interested in seeing just how powerful some of our smartphones are, check out this video with the galaxy note II.

Must Watch: Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Replaces The PC [ColdFustion] - YouTube


----------



## eviling

bbfoto said:


> If you're interested in seeing just how powerful some of our smartphones are, check out this video with the galaxy note II.
> 
> Must Watch: Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Replaces The PC [ColdFustion] - YouTube


Mhm. Welcome to the world of.tomorrow marrow marrow

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultimateherts

I still do not see an android or apple app that can do 30+ bands of EQ to many channels and time alignment as well!!! Until then the PC will live on for my audio purposes.


----------



## ashman5

Ultimateherts said:


> I still do not see an android or apple app that can do 30+ bands of EQ to many channels and time alignment as well!!! Until then the PC will live on for my audio purposes.


I have to agree. We have a LONG way to go before any Android/iOS/WinPhone will have the ability to do multi-channel processing or host a VST.

Now, the Win8Pro tablets are a different story. They offer all the benefits of touchscreen and the ability to run x86 apps and multichannel USB devices.


----------



## Orion525iT

Ultimateherts said:


> I still do not see an android or apple app that can do 30+ bands of EQ to many channels and time alignment as well!!! Until then the PC will live on for my audio purposes.


Who said anything about apps? Honestly, there are drawbacks of course, as is the case with any system. There is only one app for android that offers peq, and it is only 3 band. In my case, TA is not a concern as I have set up for 2 seat and have been able to minimize PLDs to within a few inches. I am running 3-way kicks.

But then there is the mini dsp. Sure, you need a windows device to set it up, but once its set, you are done. So, for an extra 100$ or so, you have full dsp. Andriod => ODAC => mini dsp .

You still come off way better as far as cost. I have one device (Galaxy Note II) that serves multiple purposes, and l like that concept. The Note II also has a Wolfson DAC so an external DAC is not even necessary for decent SQ.

As far as Win 8 tablets, I think there is alot of promise there. Cost at this point is prohibitive for me, and as stated before, I would rather have one device over two. In any case you still would need to invest in an external DAC/DSP to have multichannel and expect good sq. As far I know none of the windows tablets ship with any decent DAC. Cant even image the cost if they did.


----------



## Orion525iT

ashman5 said:


> I have to agree. We have a LONG way to go before any Android/iOS/WinPhone will have the ability to do multi-channel processing or host a VST.
> 
> Now, the Win8Pro tablets are a different story. They offer all the benefits of touchscreen and the ability to run x86 apps and multichannel USB devices.


I have to disagree, it already here. As far as a single standalone device; that doesn't exist in either realm. I dont care what you can do with VST, you still have to output into atleast one secondary device.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Orion525iT said:


> I have to disagree, it already here. As far as a single standalone device; that doesn't exist in either realm. I dont care what you can do with VST, you still have to output into atleast one secondary device.


So basically you go from pc to amp that's it!!! Granted you have a sound card with enough outputs or digital output. Since I used VST's I couldn't even imagine using anything but that. It makes everything so much simpler. A traditnal deck is nice, but outdated and a phone just isn't there yet. In couple of years though this will most likely change.


----------



## Orion525iT

Ultimateherts said:


> So basically you go from pc to amp that's it!!! Granted you have a sound card with enough outputs or digital output. Since I used VST's I couldn't even imagine using anything but that. It makes everything so much simpler. A traditnal deck is nice, but outdated and a phone just isn't there yet. In couple of years though this will most likely change.


Yes, but unless you are using the integrated sound card, you are still using a secondary device. I have listened to many realtek chips, and they don't sound great. So, sure at least 200 $ for an additional sound card, but I wil argue that many usb DACs do better for multiple reasons. The usb DAC is portable. 

You cannot even begin to argue about display quality, which is a huge part of this discussion. 

There is always room for improvement, especially if you are worried about connectivity. I am not, but more is still better. The next gen phones and tablets will have multiple usb and hdmi. Trust me on this. Just wait for MWC in late Feb.


----------



## eviling

Orion525iT said:


> Yes, but unless you are using the integrated sound card, you are still using a secondary device. I have listened to many realtek chips, and they don't sound great. So, sure at least 200 $ for an additional sound card, but I wil argue that many usb DACs do better for multiple reasons. The usb DAC is portable.
> 
> You cannot even begin to argue about display quality, which is a huge part of this discussion.
> 
> There is always room for improvement, especially if you are worried about connectivity. I am not, but more is still better. The next gen phones and tablets will have multiple usb and hdmi. Trust me on this. Just wait for MWC in late Feb.


the solutions already out. their are hand held DAC's out with optic outputs...run that off the 3.5 mm jack into the dac, optic out to processor. now idk why you need processing inside you're phone. it will be here, but tht's some time away, a few options even offer all in one solution. carputers have been such a hard push BECAUSE of the complexity of trying to achieve these two things in one congruant solution that works and is stable. one could postulate a dual core andorid phone or Ios phone lagacy even, with an external dac to a processor would be 700-900$ as much as a full navi unit that'll do all that and still not process. 

I find the conversation in this thread very good though  i like that we're having such a pasionate debate about it  it helps inform those who are trying to get into things.


----------



## Ultimateherts

eviling said:


> the solutions already out. their are hand held DAC's out with optic outputs...run that off the 3.5 mm jack into the dac, optic out to processor. now idk why you need processing inside you're phone. it will be here, but tht's some time away, a few options even offer all in one solution. carputers have been such a hard push BECAUSE of the complexity of trying to achieve these two things in one congruant solution that works and is stable. one could postulate a dual core andorid phone or Ios phone lagacy even, with an external dac to a processor would be 700-900$ as much as a full navi unit that'll do all that and still not process.
> 
> I find the conversation in this thread very good though  i like that we're having such a pasionate debate about it  it helps inform those who are trying to get into things.


I like it as well. When speaking about display quality I'm assuming you are talking about brightness, resolution, and viewing angles? In my current install (I know I usually go extreme) I was planning on running a 15" - 17" size monitor. I envisioned leaving the dash as-is with nothing or maybe a false radio. Then I would have the monitor mounted maybe somewhere inbetween myself and the passenger down where the middle arm rest is so about lower stomach area.


----------



## bbfoto

^What are you using now, and what will you use with the 15-17" monitor, for HID? Touchscreen, touchpad, keyboard + mouse, other?

I absolutely agree that a PC with the appropriate hardware & software is THE most powerful way to do DSP/Processing. But as a Source Unit/ICE Controller in an automobile environment, I haven't seen a UI that's as simple and safe as an OEM Head/Source Unit. 

My biggest issue has also been with the screen size/resolution problem...viewing and controlling the PC functions that were not made to be used with a 7-8" screen that will fit into a typical dash/center console.

Is your PC's bootup/shutdown automated with the car's ignition key-on/key-off?

How long is boot-to-music playing time?

Does your PC setup have:

AM/FM Tuner with Presets?
GPS with Turn-by-Turn NAV?
Handsfree BT calling/cellphone integration?
Voice commands to activate all or some of the above?
Steering wheel controls for track/volume/source selection/mode/phone calls?
Auto-dimming display for night time driving, etc.


----------



## eviling

bbfoto said:


> ^What are you using now, and what will you use with the 15-17" monitor, for HID? Touchscreen, touchpad, keyboard + mouse, other?
> 
> I absolutely agree that a PC with the appropriate hardware & software is THE most powerful way to do DSP/Processing. But as a Source Unit/ICE Controller in an automobile environment, I haven't seen a UI that's as simple and safe as an OEM Head/Source Unit.
> 
> My biggest issue has also been with the screen size/resolution problem...viewing and controlling the PC functions that were not made to be used with a 7-8" screen that will fit into a typical dash/center console.
> 
> Is your PC's bootup/shutdown automated with the car's ignition key-on/key-off?
> 
> How long is boot-to-music playing time?
> 
> Does your PC setup have:
> 
> AM/FM Tuner with Presets?
> GPS with Turn-by-Turn NAV?
> Handsfree BT calling/cellphone integration?
> Voice commands to activate all or some of the above?
> Steering wheel controls for track/volume/source selection/mode/phone calls?
> Auto-dimming display for night time driving, etc.


I agree OEM is much safer
Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultimateherts

Well I had this idea that I thought of. I was thinking about how a TV dinner tray works and could adapt it to my SUV. I don't have a lot of room because the gear shifter is located in the middle of the vehicle. However, if I remove the center console I could use the existing mount and have it set up like the TV dinner tray. I could set it up where the actual screen can be folded sideways almost and kind of be locked in that position when needed. Or when in use I could have it folded out flat so that I could access what I needed too. 
The only problem I see with this and it's a BIG saftey concern is having to look down and to the side when wanting to do something while driving. I have attached a sketch to kind of show what I am referring too...


----------



## spl152db

Ultimateherts said:


> Well I had this idea....
> The only problem I see with this and it's a BIG saftey concern is having to look down and to the side when wanting to do something while driving


um yea. I prefer not to die on the road and I'm sure you don't want to either. Time to think of something else that doesn't require you looking down and over.


----------



## Ultimateherts

spl152db said:


> um yea. I prefer not to die on the road and I'm sure you don't want to either. Time to think of something else that doesn't require you looking down and over.


Well when you think about it we have done something like this before. IE changing radio stations, changing cd's, changing songs on IPOD, or even texting while driving. We have all done at least one of these before or currently so I doubt it could be any more dangerous?


----------



## spl152db

Ultimateherts said:


> Well when you think about it we have done something like this before. IE changing radio stations, changing cd's, changing songs on IPOD, or even texting while driving. We have all done at least one of these before or currently so I doubt it could be any more dangerous?


for most if not all of those, you can keep the road in your peripheral vision (which is more effective than being blind on the road).


----------



## Ultimateherts

spl152db said:


> for most if not all of those, you can keep the road in your peripheral vision (which is more effective than being blind on the road).


Respectfully I have to disagree. Have you seen how many have been killed from texting and driving?


----------



## eviling

spl152db said:


> for most if not all of those, you can keep the road in your peripheral vision (which is more effective than being blind on the road).


yeah. this may feel safe, but if something accualy ever happens while you're doing this your reflexes are still far to slow... you see it ocming but theirs still a large chance you're not gonna be able to acr fast enough if you're looking down. this is one reason i'm reconsideirng stock, especily with my onstar and all this crap on my new car  tehe. crazy the stuff their putting in cars now. my car is a satalite phone i guess or idk how it makes phones calls but it can lol which i guess isnt impressive its just ****ing cool cause its not something evryone has


----------



## spl152db

Ultimateherts said:


> Respectfully I have to disagree. Have you seen how many have been killed from texting and driving?


And youd be another number added to it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultimateherts

So I ordered a 15" touchscreen today (YAY). I think what it comes down to is obviously common sense. as long as I have everything set before I start driving I should be fine. To answer a few more questions others have had:

On an AM/FM tuner: I have not listened to the radio in over a year so I will not be too concerned with that aspect.

Handsfree Bluetooth: There are already programs available now that can do this. 

Auto-dimming display: I think I could set something like this up farley easily.

PC's bootup/shutdown automated: Yes I have a the Carnetix CNX-P1900 power supply.


----------

